# My Scott Plasma



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

w/ it's training wheels on. Race wheels are neuvation aero 2's with Pro3 Race.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Sweet Bike!*

I like the color scheme.... also.. post with your race wheels 

Joe


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

will do so soon. I have a shot w/ the neuvations, but its before I made some adjustments.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

your wish is my command -


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Dramatic picure!!! nice


----------



## slidecontrol (Feb 18, 2007)

nice clean looking build. 

mine on the other hand 

although since that pic was taken, I''ve flipped the stem back over and switched out the T2 extensions for oval ski bends mounted under the basebar with riser blocks to get the pads high enough to clear the basebar.


mine is an accessorists nightmare, yours is beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## bigmig88 (Mar 25, 2008)

how did you get the bike to stand up for the picture?
nice shot!


----------

